# bufo alvarius



## synodontisjack (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, im new to amphibians but have kept fish for years, I love the look of these animals but are they legal due to their properties? If so where could i get one and i would like to know a bit about their general care.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

yes they are legal in the UK, im fairly sure care is similar to the cane toad but dont quote me on this there are a few keepers on the forums, they can be quite hard to get hold of tho but by no means impossible


----------



## synodontisjack (Feb 16, 2009)

ok thanks, do you know anything about their general care and does anyone else know of any for sale


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

Im pretty sure there is one at Stockport Pet Warehouse
Stockport Pet Warehouse


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

here is one we had in around 18 months ago, we kept them pretty warm for amphibs, 28-29 degrees and only sprayed occasionally. Did really well and gained weight like troopers as you can see from the image.

chaz


----------



## synodontisjack (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks, according to their list the one in stockport is marinus but i'm only about half an hour away anyway so i'll take a look


----------

